# Jebao 828



## aquaverde (Apr 15, 2003)

Wow, that's pretty strong. What is it about the filstar that's got you chafed?


----------



## lbsfarms (Jan 30, 2003)

It's getting air in it somehow, I can't figure out where. It will momentarily stop, then blow out a big burst of bubbles. This not only makes an annoying noise, it makes it hard to keep the co2 levels where I want them. I've checked all the fittings and replaced the O rings. This fixed it for about a week then it started all over again. I'm tired of messing with it.


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

This filter looks really good, better than the Via Aqua since it has a primer. I've heard many good reviews about it, and it's VERY popular to people in Singapore and S.East Asia. Search for reviews on the web, I'm sure you'll find a lot.

Don't let the Eheim burgade fill you with their BS, they just want you to make the same mistake they did by spending $200 on a filter...:wink:


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

I was looking at those about a month ago. Raul has probably come across the same forums that I did. Seems that the arowana guys (from Indonesia?) are pretty happy with them.

As for me.....well, I grabbed an eheim. And NOT for $200


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

> Don't let the Eheim burgade fill you with their BS, they just want you to make the same mistake they did by spending $200 on a filter...


 :roll: 

LFS (_NOT_ a mail order company) has the 2026 for $149! 

Mike


----------



## Ace (Dec 10, 2003)

I have this fella in one of my arowana tanks.. recommend it.
OF COURSE eheim is still better...hehehe :lol:


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

I want to try this out in my 58g, which one should I get? This 828, or the other one? Basically 2026 or 2028? :wink:


----------



## TexasState (Jan 10, 2004)

Anybody ordered the 825 or 828 yet? 
http://superfishstore.com/waterworld/nfoscomm/catalog/index.php?cPath=1_22_27


----------



## lbsfarms (Jan 30, 2003)

I went ahead and ordered the 828 today. It's supposed to be complete with media. I'll let you know what it's like when I get it.


----------



## aquaverde (Apr 15, 2003)

I'll be looking forward to hearing what you have to say about it.


----------



## TexasState (Jan 10, 2004)

If you could, please take pictures of the return/intake pipes, and the media. 
Thanks!


----------



## lbsfarms (Jan 30, 2003)

Well I finally found time to get my Jebo 828 up and running and so far I'm pretty impressed. I have never seen an Eheim so I don't really know how to compare them, but I do like the Jebo better than my Filstar xp3. It came with 4 media baskets, each one has a filter pad. There are 2 different kinds of ceramic rings, a sponge and carbon. It was easily put together and after I filled it with water, getting it primed with the self priming pump head wasn't very hard at all. It seems pretty quiet, does have a little hum, but you can't hear it with the cabinet doors closed. The best thing is there are no annoying burst of bubbles and the plants are pearling like crazy. I know I was loosing a lot of co2 with the Filstar. I put together a quick web page , you can go there and see pictures. http://home.earthlink.net/~lbsfarms/aquatics/id6.html. 
I did notice something curious though, nowhere on the box or in the instructions (all english) did it say where the filter was made.


----------



## gsd78 (Jan 13, 2004)

Just thought I'd post my experiences with the Jebao filters. I've had a Jebao 918 (which the 828 replaced) running on my 55 gal for about 4 months and have been extremely happy with it, especially considering its $68 price tag. Its not 100% silent as lbsfarms noted, but nothing that can be heard when the cabinet door is closed. I also have no experience with Eheims so can't compare the two. I bought mine from www.superfishstore.com and can recommend them as well.

And lbsfarms, according to the companys website (www.jebao.com), they are made in China. And yes the instructions are all in English, but on my 918's box, the English is far from perfect. Maybe they imporoved then on the 828.


----------



## aquaverde (Apr 15, 2003)

Thanks for getting back with your impressions.

Looks like a lot of filter for the price. Now, will it last...?!
Only time will tell-


----------



## TexasState (Jan 10, 2004)

Thanks. I have the Eheim Pro II canister filter, and it's not quiet if you open your cabinet neither.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Hi Laura,

Sorry to hear that you couldn't get your XP to work. After some problems with bubbles just like you mentioned, mine behave well now.

You mentioned that you were loosing a lot of CO2 with the XP... did you use it as a reactor?

Seems like that you got a lot of filter for the money. How does the output of your new filter (Jebo/Jebao?) compare to the XP3 flow?


----------



## oazanki (Jan 5, 2004)

Hey guys,

I was looking to buy this filter, but I have a question first. I have a 29 Gal tank. Should I buy the 828 which is equivelant to 2028 or the 825 which is equivelant to the 2026?


----------



## lbsfarms (Jan 30, 2003)

Thanks Wasserpest, mine just kept getting worse. Yes I was using it as a reactor, but it didn't matter either way was the same. I think like you said it had to do with the o2 in the water building durring the day. The bubbles would start around noon and contuniue through late evening, usually didn't do it in the morning. Though I am puzzled why when I replaced all the O rings it quit the bubbles for a week. 
As far as output the Jebo 828 is rated for close to 300gph and the Filstar is rated 350gph. I don't notice any difference. So far I really like it, and like aquaverde said we'll just have to see how it lasts. For $150 less I felt I could take a chance. I imagine for a 29g the 825 should be more than enough filter.


----------



## oazanki (Jan 5, 2004)

lbsfarms said:


> I imagine for a 29g the 825 should be more than enough filter.


Would it be wrong to get the 828 for a 29Gal. Would the flow rate be too high for the 29G? The price difference is only like $6. there is about 20GPH flowrate difference between the two and the 828 has 7 liters of media instead of 5 liters for the 825.

What do the experts think? I won't get the 828 if it is going to create a cyclone in my tank..


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

It shouldn't be a problem, their are always ways to reduce turbulence from the amount of flow.


----------



## John P. (Apr 10, 2004)

Looks like this will be my next filter, too.


----------



## TexasState (Jan 10, 2004)

According to lbsfarms, the Jebo 828 uses the same amount of electricity as the Eheim 2028.


----------



## jread (Jan 2, 2004)

I love Jebo's products and they have become quite popular in LFS's around Austin lately. I have two of their aquariums and hope to get more. Great designs and very, very inexpensive.


----------



## oazanki (Jan 5, 2004)

I got my 828 on Firday and its up and running... Its running great with no noticable noise and it has pulled out a lot of dirt from my aquarium.. but the current from the exhaust seems to be a bit strong for the 29 Gals.. I want to reduce the flow by closing the valves partially.. I am assuming this is OK?


I am happy with this filter since its my first canister filter so I finally got rid of the surface agitation..


----------



## pauline29 (May 2, 2004)

The Jebo 828 works just like your eheim professional II. However, Jebo and Je Bao are two different manufacturers; both are from China. There is no warranty here for the units since very cheap but I've no complaints using the Je Bao unit 815.

Was planning another unit of 828 but stocks are low so got another 815 instead.

The reason your filstar xp is bubbling prob due to an airlock. Same thing will occur with yr Jebo if not careful. When cleaning yr filter, make sure you switch off the supply BEFORE draining any water from yr aquarium. Also when closing yr cover after cleaning, water level should not be too full else you can't lock the sides.


----------



## TexasState (Jan 10, 2004)

They're the same manufacture. Have you seen the 838?


----------



## lbsfarms (Jan 30, 2003)

I don't know what the problem with the filstar was. I do know that so far the Jebo is giving me no problems. 
What is the new 838 and who is selling it?


----------



## John P. (Apr 10, 2004)

thanks for the follow up. I will probably get one, too.


----------



## pauline29 (May 2, 2004)

I have seen a larger version of the 828 but not too sure what model its called. Probably with 1 extra chamger and faster water flow this 838. I must say the States sell these China made products at very high price. Here I can get the 828 for USD 32 a unit.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

> There is no warranty here for the units since very cheap


There is no warranty on theses filters in Malaysia? What about the US? I don't care how cheap they are, they are not cheap enough to be disposable. Must be a lot of fun when you have a problem. How about customer support. How about replacement parts? Where do you turn if you have a problem? What type of accessories does Jebo offer? 



> The Jebo 828 works just like your eheim professional II


They are bypass free just like Eheim? Push and Prime like the Eheim?


I will be the first to admit I am biased :wink: , but no warranty, no customer support, no availability of parts, no purchase, in my opinion. :wink: 

Mike


----------



## TexasState (Jan 10, 2004)

The 912 should be bypass free. IMHO, much more bypass free then the Eheim Pro II since the bottom basket have a tight rubbeband like seal around the edges. It's currently on sale at $47 through the link below.
In the US, there's a year warranty on the Jebo 828: http://search.ebay.com/search/searc...lo=&sapricehi=&sosortproperty=1&sosortorder=1
Both the Jebo models are push and prime capable. The return on the Jebo is swivle-able. You can swivle the spray bar to the side or the back of the tank. I have not seen the 838, but I would guess that it's in a gray plastic container vs. green. 


> I will be the first to admit I am biased , but no warranty, no customer support, no availability of parts, no purchase, in my opinion.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

The input line through the Eheim is fully gasketed, so bypass is not an issue with the Eheim. In all of the talk about these Jebo filters no one has provided me with any information on replacement parts or customer service. 

Time will tell. People have been buying Eheims for many years now. Folks have been running individual filters for over fifteen years. We'll see if the Jebo lasts as long.

Mike


----------



## TexasState (Jan 10, 2004)

What are you saying? Are you saying that if I have problem with my Eheim Pro II (2026 and 2028) then I'll get excellent service from Eheim by them sending me free replacement parts? I'm in college and I don't plan on handing my equipment down to my children.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

> What are you saying? Are you saying that if I have problem with my Eheim Pro II (2026 and 2028) then I'll get excellent service from Eheim by them sending me free replacement parts?


That is _exactly _what I am saying. If you have a problem with a product like an Eheim, or Filstar or Magnum for that matter, you have a place to turn to for support and parts. I want to know I can call someone or bring the piece of equipment somewhere and have that problem addressed. Do you have that with a Jebo or ViaAqua you bought on eBay no less! I don't see the logic in buying something strictly because it is cheap. I think it is specious reasoning. 



> I'm in college


So was I at one time.



> I don't plan on handing my equipment down to my children.


It is obvious to me that you don't since you bought a Jebo! :wink:  

Look. Everyone can buy what they want, but remember :*Caveat emptor*- let the buyer beware. Eheim, Rena, Marineland etc all have a proven track record of quality and service. Jebo and ViaAqua don't at this point. Would I buy one of these filters. No. It is obvious from my previous posts why I wouldn't. I will say that if you really must have one of these units, buy it from a reputable LFS or online vendor. Don't take a chance on a fly by night website or on an auction. If you have a problem with one of these newer units, it is going to be a lot easier and a lot less stressful to drive down to the LFS or call Big Al's or That Fish Place, than sending and waiting for emails. That would apply to most pieces of equipment for that matter.

Mike


----------



## TexasState (Jan 10, 2004)

Big Als now carry Via Aqua. As for Superfishstore, I've known about them for three years now. One of my friend used to live next door to them. They have a physical location in North Austin (about 45 minutes drive for me.) They're open from 9 AM til 9 PM. How many other stores or websites do you know of that have that kind of operating hours. I've seen their inventory, they're not a fly by night website.
I'll be giving Eheim a call and complain about my noisy Eheim 2026, and Eheim 2028. I'll see what kind of services I will receive for my problem.


----------



## gsd78 (Jan 13, 2004)

Just because Jebao products are relatively new in the US doesn't meant that they are a fly by night operation. They have been in business since 1997 producing air pumps, water pumps, and aquarium filters. They are a company that employs over 800 people of which 20 or 30 are engineers. They have a 215,000 square foot facility and sales of $20,000,000 last year. On the quality side they are ISO 9001 certified. There are email and phone contacts on their website where warranty service could be requested if needed. As far as getting replacement parts either of those methods would work too. All the research I did revealed that these are very well respected and popular filters in other parts of the world. Eheim makes a good product. I'll give you that, but that doesn't mean no one else does. There was a time when Eheims were new and their reliabilty wasn't known and obviously people bought them for the company to get to the point its at today. In my opinion, the quality of this product has been pretty well proven, just not in the US yet. I still say that for the $68 I spent as opposed to $200 or so for an equivalent Eheim I'm happy. I'm more than happy with the quality of the Jebao filter I own and I would recommend them to anyone looking for a good filter at a good price. Is it going to be running 10 or fifteen years from now? Who knows, only time will tell. Eheim gets a LOT of hype around here. I'll agree that they make good filters, but at the highest price of any canister filter I know of they should be pretty darn good. Just my 2 cents on the subject.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

> I'll be giving Eheim a call and complain about my noisy Eheim 2026, and Eheim 2028.


I don't believe that for one second. :roll: It seems very convenient to the argument that you have not one, but two filters that are troublesome. Two Eheim Pro units, and on a college student's budget you say? Hmmm...and I thought you weren't into family heirlooms. Sorry, but that is too far fetched for me. 

Gee whiz come to think of it, the three people that I know who have Jebo filters have told me they are giving them problems.... 

Seems like this has become silly.




> Just because Jebao products are relatively new in the US doesn't meant that they are a fly by night operation.


Now this is not what I said. I was advising people to be aware of where they bought this, and other pieces of equipment from. What I said was:



> I will say that if you really must have one of these units, buy it from a reputable LFS or online vendor. Don't take a chance on a fly by night website or on an auction. If you have a problem with one of these newer units, it is going to be a lot easier and a lot less stressful to drive down to the LFS or call Big Al's or That Fish Place, than sending and waiting for emails. That would apply to most pieces of equipment for that matter.


Gsd78, your two cents is greatly appreciated. 

However, if you read the post, it is quite clear that I am not calling Jebo, ViaAqua or any other manufacturer a fly by night operation. I know nothing about their corporation or how it operates. I have been around the block long enough to know better than to do something like that. I am telling people to buy the Jebo _or any other piece of equipment _from a reputable merchant. 



> How many other stores or websites do you know of that have that kind of operating hours


Again, that is exactly my point TS! 

Some stores are as good as Superfishstore, others unfortunately are not. That is why I personally am not a believer in a lot of these online store fronts. It can be a crap shoot. Just because "Momo's Discount Fish Stuff" may have something for $10 or $15 less than Fosters & Smith or Big Al's, or a LFS doesn't mean I am going to buy it from "Momo's". I will pay more for a vendor's good reputation. It is worth a few extra bucks for me. With all of the garbage and fraud going on on the Internet why play Russian roulette with your money. Remember what happened to Hubbahubba on our own Swap n Shop?

I don't believe in buying certain items on eBay or other online auction sites either. Ever hear of gray market goods? 

Listen. Again I will say it. Buy what you want from whom you want. It's your money. I am only saying for _my money_ I am going to buy the best possible product as I know it, from the most reputable merchant as I know them to be.

Mike


----------



## TexasState (Jan 10, 2004)

IMHO, I really don't appreciate the Eheim pimp squad over pushing the Eheim's around here. I bought into my 1st Eheim 2026 thinking that they're the finest filter on the block. The Eheim 2026 turns out noiser then my Via Aqua 750. Two weeks ago, I bought a new 2028 to see if things can improve. When I open the stand up, I can hear the noise from that 2028. I wished the Eheim squad doesn't exist to talked me into investing in the 2026 and 2028. That's two strike, and there won't be a third strike. Not a new, full priced third strike anyway. My Eheim is not troublesome mechanically, it's just not as quiet as I would like it to be. In the past, I usually switched equipments and tanks around every few weeks or months. I didn't buy into Eheim for their available parts; I bought into Eheim for their quiet reputation. A reputation that I'm not able to experience. How do you go around acccusing me as to what I have and don't have? My hobby lean more toward the gadget/equipments side then to the livestock, live plants side. Go ahead and mention a brand/model of freshwater or reef equipment and there will be a good chance that I've owned it currently, or had so the past. Does your Eheim get quieter after 10 or 15 years or what? I don't know if I can wait that long. IMHO, Eheim should get a clue and take a look at the differrent attachment parts that *are packaged with* the Via Aqua canister filter.


> I don't believe that for one second. It seems very convenient to the argument that you have not one, but two filters that are troublesome. Two Eheim Pro units, and on a college student's budget you say? Hmmm...and I thought you weren't into family heirlooms. Sorry, but that is too far fetched for me.


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

Wow....look what's going on here. TS, I don't know how you got two noisy eheims. I'm sorry that you did, I have a 2026 and a 2028 and can't hear either of them unless I put my head next to the filter. I would have contacted Eheim about the noise issue right away if I had been in your shoes. Did you ever contact them about it? Also, I don't feel that we're over pushing anything. We voice our opinions, same as everyone else.

Mike, I agree with you on the watch where you buy from aspect. I don't buy my cars from "Joe's cash 4 cars!" because who knows where they've been or what's been done to them. I much prefer a reputable dealer, with a reputable service department. Yes, I may spend more up front, but in the long run, I'm usually better off. That same idea can and should be applied to most large purchases (cars, houses, stereo equipment, fish tank equipment, etc.). I will gladly pay more at a store where I know I will be treated well. For the most part I shop at places that I know have excellent customer service. I've been going to the same stereo shop for years now. Why? Because they're cheap? No, I went that route the first time and learned my lesson. I keep going there because they stand behind their work and their products. If I have a problem I go there and they take care of me in no time. I do not hesitate to recommend this shop to friends and family. I feel the same about my Eheim pro II's. I will happily recommend them to friends and family. I've owned and worked with fluvals, magnums and I wouldn't feel comfortable recommending them to people. I have no experience with Renas, je bao's, or jebo's and I don't recommend them because what I know about them is only from hearsay.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

TexasState said:


> The Eheim 2026 turns out noiser then my Via Aqua 750. Two weeks ago, I bought a new 2028 to see if things can improve. When I open the stand up, I can hear the noise from that 2028.


This really should not be the case, I would contact Eheim immediately and discuss your problem with them. I have personally heard a ViaAqua next to an Eheim 2026 AND 2028 (running simultaneously I might add) and it was louder then the two combined (all of them are quiet, but the eheim's were whispering)

I'm not going to pick sides here, but it seems this argument is getting way too heated over an issue that is most likely related to a potential fault in your units (the 2026 and 2028 are virtually identical, just different heights if I remember correctly). Its possible you have a manufacturing fault in the impeller housing, the impeller itself, or some other component around the moving parts.

Contact Eheim, get the issue resolved, and then we have a fair, balanced position we can continue this discussion on. Untill that point, that is the last I want to see in this thread about Eheim Vs. Everyone else. 

*Note to everyone:*

Keep this conversation on topic or I will lock this thread faster then you can say aquaball.


----------



## gsd78 (Jan 13, 2004)

OK. First off I now do realize that I misread Momo's post and reacted a little strongly with my reply. I apologize for that. My main goal of that post was to pass on the info I knew about Jebao as a company and to reply to lbsfarms original post asking for info on the 828. I own one and am happy enough with it to recommend it (not knowing the long term reliability of course). I can also say that I was very happy with the service i received by the people at www.Superfishstore.com and would recommend them as well. 

Having said this, I would still be very interested in hearing from any non-US members that have any more knowledge about these filters and their reliability. I know they are more popular and have been around longer in areas like Malaysia and poeple like Ace may be able to shed a little more light on their longterm reliability. I'm curious as to the overall reputation Jebao has in other parts of the world. The little info I could find on the net about them seemed to be positive, but the key is that there is little info (in English atleast) on the net. I'd appreciate any info any of you may have.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

Momotaro said:


> Some stores are as good as Superfishstore, others unfortunately are not. That is why I personally am not a believer in a lot of these online store fronts. It can be a crap shoot. Just because "Momo's Discount Fish Stuff" may have something for $10 or $15 less than Fosters & Smith or Big Al's, or a LFS doesn't mean I am going to buy it from "Momo's". I will pay more for a vendor's good reputation. It is worth a few extra bucks for me. With all of the garbage and fraud going on on the Internet why play Russian roulette with your money. Remember what happened to Hubbahubba on our own Swap n Shop?
> Mike


Yes, learn from my mistake everyone. Only buy from a reputable dealer. Do not go the cheap, easy, naive, too-trusting route that I went. =) I bought a Eheim Ecco 2231 from Bigals. It was loud so i called Bigals. They shipped me a new impeller and it is quiet now. Be smart out there, fellas. The devil tryin to get ya!

TS, did you give Eheim a call yet? If not, come on, bro, give them a chance...


----------

